# Who still uses a safety razor?



## t8hants (30 Apr 2016)

Chatting with a group of mates the other day I happened to mention my preferred method of shaving was with a safety razor.
This was met with a mixture of incredulity and horror, with the most sensible reply being "Can you still get the blades".
My explanation that in my opinion nothing can beat the pleasure of a warm lather applied by a brush, and then taken off by a hot razor with a keen blade, fell on deaf ears.
Yes when in a rush I will use a plastic fantastic disposable twin blade, and squirt canned foam, but if time allows its the safety every time.

So in the one place where there should be students of of a fine edge, how many forumites use a safety?
Is there anybody using a self strop Rolls razor, or have you mastered a day marked set of cut-throats, do tell, I can't be alone!


----------



## marcros (30 Apr 2016)

i use one, although it was a discovery of a few years ago, rather than "still" using one from their heyday.

I have not found an alternative that shaves as closely. I do use it with canned foam, and japanese feather blades (blades from a recommendation on here)


----------



## morturn (30 Apr 2016)

I am a regular cut throat razor user, been using one for years. I also have a few double edge safety razors, which I think are superb, and are far better than any, triple, quadruple or other multi blade razor.

I own a Rolls razor, but I find it too fiddly the good old safety razor is much easier. You can buy double edge blade very cheaply too. I have over the years used a lot of different shaving soaps, but Poraso is my personal favourite


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Apr 2016)

Safety razors? Never use anything else. It was thirty some odd years ago, mind.


----------



## MIGNAL (30 Apr 2016)

I have an Edwin Jagger but no longer use it. Afraid it resulted in too many nicks. Now I use one of the plethora of multi blade razors. A lot less nicks but I don't think they cut as close as a safety razor, despite all the blades.


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Apr 2016)

Put all razors down 10 years ago, not look back since. Luckily the wife does not like me clean shaven.


----------



## Jacob (30 Apr 2016)

Gillette and Bailey have a lot in common


----------



## Harbo (30 Apr 2016)

Yes I use a DE blade - generally Personna with a Gillette Slimboy adjustable I bought in the 60's. And a silver tip badger.
Big choice of blades and soaps readily available.
Much much cheaper than the multi-blade ones.

Rod


----------



## paulm (1 May 2016)

Yep, me too, a few of the razors to choose from depending on mood, they all perform slightly differently, the favourite is probably the Gillette Farboy from 1957, a Futur, and a Megress.

I've narrowed down the blades after extensive testing to Shark and Personna Platinum that suit my skin and stubble, and the razors I use.

Soaps and creams vary too although Tabac is one of the best performers I find, as is GFT coconut cream and Cella.

Blades are cheap as chips, will save a fortune compared to the modern multi blade types, and the results after a bit of practice are at least as good, usually better for most people. The technique matters more though than the "press and plough" approach with the multi blade cartridges, needing a light touch and care with the angle of presentation of the blade and direction of beard growth, but it becomes second nature after a while and is a very enjoyable routine, well worth making ten minutes or so for in your morning routine 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## RogerP (1 May 2016)

I've used all types (even electric) over 60 years of shaving but now I just use whatever is Gillette's latest.


----------



## Benchwayze (1 May 2016)

I use a double-edge safety razor by Muhle; the rose gold with with Wilkinson blades. I do use a plastic razor if I run out of blades. I find it matters not what razor you use as long as it's sharp. I also adopted a routine of lathering up three times; shaving downwards, sideways and upwards. Since adopting that routine I get the best shave I ever have, and I can go two days between shaves, and still not upset SWIMBO with the furze! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cheshirechappie (1 May 2016)

When I first started shaving about 40 or so years ago, my father gave me a safety razor. Nothing fancy, just a bog standard one from (I suspect) somewhere like Boots.

I still use it. Every day. One of these days I'll treat myself to a decent new one.

Back in my early twenties, I had a flirtation with an electric shaver, but since however hard I tried it only ever seemed to do half a job, I went back to the old safety. Blades are not too much of a problem; got a packet in Sainsbury's the other day, but don't yet know if they match Wilkinson Sword for performance.

Since Boots stopped selling shaving soap blocks, I've tried umpteen oils, foams and other potions. George Trumper do good ones (over the internet); I'm currently using Proraso, which my barber recommended. It's excellent. I've worn out a couple of badger hair brushes; again, no problem finding replacements so far.

Just can't beat the 'clean' feeling of a fresh shave. The occasional inadvertent nick is a downside, but it's a lesser problem that perpetually feeling only half shaved.


----------



## RogerS (1 May 2016)

Anyone else suffer from 'Five o'clock shadow' ? :lol:


----------



## DiscoStu (1 May 2016)

I'm a Gillette guy. Pretty much whatever their latest and greatest market machine generated razor is where you'll find me. With their shaving gel as well. I would like to go and have a proper shave at a barbers at some point though. That's meant to be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugbear (1 May 2016)

t8hants":1rwclnus said:


> So in the one place where there should be students of of a fine edge, how many forumites use a safety?
> Is there anybody using a self strop Rolls razor, or have you mastered a day marked set of cut-throats, do tell, I can't be alone!



You know there are entire, active, forums dedicated to straight razor shaving, right?

Mind you, sharpening is quite the topic over there, so be careful!

BugBear


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 May 2016)

What about Landlord behaviour???


----------



## Cheshirechappie (1 May 2016)

RogerS":3d71d3rf said:


> Anyone else suffer from 'Five o'clock shadow' ? :lol:



I told you those electric shavers were rubbish.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (1 May 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":25tm0d7n said:


> What about Landlord behaviour???



If your Landlord totes a straight razor....................walk away and rent somewhere else.


----------



## Droogs (1 May 2016)

I use a Donovo straight razor and have used it for the last 30 years, picked it up in Sollengen while serving in Germany. Occasionally use a phillips if in a hurry.


----------



## Alexam (1 May 2016)

I have always used a safety razor and presently use the Gillette twin blade. I hate the 3 or 4 blade ones and wonder how they get under the nose. It was bad enough changing from a single razorblade to the twin model years ago. 

I never feel tidy unless I have had a close shave in the morning and a little blood somtimes proves the point, but I hate it when you nick yourself just when you are due to go out meeting people. Never had an open razor shave, but did try and electric years ao and couldnt get on with it. Never as close in my opinion.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 May 2016)

My multi blade razor has a single blade on the back for getting under the nose and doing side burns etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrevorBenjamin (1 May 2016)

Hi new to the forum had to post on here as I love anything sharp! Iv got a series of cut throat razors some which use disposable blades and some which you sharpen Iv also done a cut throat razor shaving course. But the best thing I bought for shaving was a brush from a bloke called Rod Neep he has an online shop and made my brush to order with the material and hair you desire


----------



## Roughcut (1 May 2016)

I only use twin blade throw away disposables and squirty can shaving foam.
Although I do find that's miles better than an electric shaver.
Years ago I did have a proper "cut throat razor" shave from a Barber while abroad and I have to say it was as good as I thought it would be.
Best shave ever!


----------



## DTR (2 May 2016)

I use a safety razor, a gift from Doris. I'm too young to be "still" using one though, I was born well into the Gillette era.

*edit:* my avatar photo was taken before I got the safety razor, obviously.


----------



## DennisCA (2 May 2016)

I use one, made in 1959. The blades are way cheaper than modern ones which is the most important point. Also tried my hand at straight razor a few times but I prefer the safety razor.

I looked at the prices of a modern Gillette last week and couldn't believe my eyes. People are getting skinned alive.


----------



## paulm (2 May 2016)

DennisCA":g3yo6qo8 said:


> I use one, made in 1959. The blades are way cheaper than modern ones which is the most important point. Also tried my hand at straight razor a few times but I prefer the safety razor.
> 
> I looked at the prices of a modern Gillette last week and couldn't believe my eyes. People are getting skinned alive.



Very much the case Dennis !

The blades I use for my safety razors cost me less than nine pence each and give five good shaves, so less than two pence per shave (leaving aside the cream/soap etc and the initial price of the razor itself).

Don't know the prices of the various cartridge types these days but recall them being ridiculously expensive a few years ago when I last bought some.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## t8hants (2 May 2016)

The most expensive safety razor on the bay is an eye popping £270.00, but does come with a little stand.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Feather-W...893427?hash=item41a9c152f3:g:qs4AAOSwyQtV3Eh9

I wish I a direct connection to this company, but sadly I don't, or I might be quids in!


----------



## BearTricks (2 May 2016)

Electric for me. The big brand razors are a complete racket. If I didn't have electric I'd probably go for a safety razor. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## novocaine (3 May 2016)

to lazy to sharpen a straight so use a shavette instead. 1 twin edge blade (I like wilkinson sword, although that isn't very cool these days apparantly) does twice the shaves of a safety because you snap it in half. ok that's not quite true, you snap it in half, fit it and shave then lose the other side and have to get a fresh one out. used with oil, it gives the best shave you will ever get. it's brilliant.


----------



## Harbo (3 May 2016)

A DE blade has two sides so there's really no difference when used in a safety razor and certainly no need to snap in half?
A thread, on another forum, has members claiming they can get 100 shaves from a blade!??

I don't shave every day, if in not going out and change my blade every week so perhaps use it 4 or 5 times.

And yes Wilkinsons are not highly rated on the shaving forums.

Rod


----------



## novocaine (3 May 2016)

it was said in jest about double the shaves, but that is how you use a shavette, it's a cut throat that takes a disposable blade, you snap the blade in half (very easy to do, leave it in the packet and fold down the middle) fit it in the hilt and lock it in place. (you seem to know shaving so I guess you know this already) yes I'm aware you can get single edge blades, but they tend to cost more, also aware you can get shavette double edge blades, see my point below about shops. 
I don't really care if wilkinsons aren't seen as fashionable, I've used most of the others and still find them more than up to the job and I can pick them up in the shop without having to order online or visit a specialist. I did like feathers but didn't get on with astras or derby. have about 400 supermax to get rid of as well, they blunt in 1-2 shaves and aren't that sharp to start with, others rave about them though. 

I do have a double edge, funny enough it's a wilkinson sword from 1970 something, clam shell opening all stainless and very nice to use, but I still prefer the shavette (currently using a parker 31r, it's lasting well in comparision to the plastic scaled stuff). 

as to 100 shaves to a blade, I assume they are 12 years old and not actually shaving anything off.  

I haven't used a multiblade in 10 years, I have an electrical phillips for when traveling as I tend to go hand luggage and you get funny looks with a cut throat. it's hard to believe that there are forums devoted to shaving these days, 10-15 years ago you were looked at funny for even suggesting using anything but a multi blade, now it's a fashion item to have DE, oh how the world changes I guess. 

happy shaving.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 May 2016)

One reason razor blades are so expensive - they are apparently the most shoplifted item.


----------



## DTR (3 May 2016)

Maybe they're shoplifted because they're so expensive........?


----------



## paulm (3 May 2016)

DTR":1qoxuudz said:


> Maybe they're shoplifted because they're so expensive........?



This way round I reckon :wink:


----------



## cutting42 (3 May 2016)

Another DE razor fan here. Use an Edwin Jagger with Feather blades and Mitchells Wool Fat soap. A convert a couple of years ago and would not use another multiblade and never foam from a can. I do use an electric when travelling but always a pleasure to return to DE when home.


----------



## Rockford (3 May 2016)

Hi,

I gave up on the modern cartridge razors due to the price and the fact that my preferred Gillette two blade ones were getting harder to get locally compared to the ever increasing bladed, battery operated :shock: ones. Bought a Muhle safety razor and a mixed pack of blades and thoroughly enjoyed using them (and made the money back). Currently sporting the winter plumage as it's cold in the shed, but will probably shave it off when summer (eventually) hits the windswept and barren North :deer 

+1 for Proraso soap, although Truefitt and Hill are also good.

Rockford.


----------



## Bodgers (4 May 2016)

Philips three head electric all the way. Results are great and you can shave anywhere. Can't be bothered with the faffing around with anything else...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (5 May 2016)

I started using a de razor a few years ago. I bought a merkur razor and some feather blades. At first I thought it was great but now I've gone back to Wilkinson swords 5 blade ,what ever it's called. Lasts ages and never cuts me.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskywill (5 May 2016)

What's the best way to sharpen a double edge razor blade? :twisted:


----------



## Jonzjob (6 May 2016)

Fitzroy":1bchdhdr said:


> Put all razors down 10 years ago, not look back since. Luckily the wife does not like me clean shaven.



I haven't read all this thread, but my OH ain't seen me sans beard. I stopped shaving in 1973 as a Sgt at R.A.F. Brize Norton for my last year in the R.A.F. and I ain't been bare chinned since. 

I thought that it was high fashion these daze to be hairy? In fact I thought about shaving mine off and then watch the rest of the herd catch up some 20 years later??

If big G wanted us to be clean chinned he would have stopped the hair growing there init!! #-o #-o


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 May 2016)

In ye olden days, when I were a lad, well a student, anyway, Boots used to do factory tours. You could book a trip, free, and come home with a doggy bag of bootsy stuff. Shampoo, soap, toothpaste etc. They don't do that anymore.
Boots also had their own soap factory, before we all started using liquid soap. The soap factory has gone, too.

But I do remember seeing a soap press that made the shell-shaped shaving soap. The operator put in an ordinary bar of soap, pulled the handle and out came the clamshell soap. Same soap.

And talking of Boots soap - they had umpteen moulds for bars of soap. Each mould had a blank plug which could be replaced with the logo of whichever brand the soap was being made for. Palmolive, Cussons, that sort of thing. Some of the moulds were novelties, like teddy bears or ducks.

One day I was approached to make resin display models for each of these moulds, and a display cabinet to house them in. I can't remember what I quoted, but I do remember realising afterwards that I had been paid a pittance. There were a few dozen of them.

The reason they outsourced it, apparently, was that the resin was supposed to be handled in a fume cupboard and so it would fail H&S. But it was OK for me to do it in my kitchen.


----------



## Jonzjob (7 May 2016)

I thought that a kitchen was the same as a fume cupboard? Ours is :shock: :shock: 

I once made a grp nose cone for my Geoffery-Relaint 850 racing car in our bothroom. That marriage lasted 8 years, but at that point I thought it was going to finish after 8 months :? :? Not sure why :?


----------



## Benchwayze (7 May 2016)

Jonzjob":398ua7ve said:


> I thought that a kitchen was the same as a fume cupboard? Ours is :shock: :shock:
> 
> I once made a grp nose cone for my Geoffery-Relaint 850 racing car in our bothroom. That marriage lasted 8 years, but at that point I thought it was going to finish after 8 months :? :? Not sure why :?



Come on Jon, we both know that in the forces, ceasing shaving was just a way of being confined to barracks, for a month. It meant you saved up a nice little sum of money, and you didn't actually receive Jankers! If you became addicted to being hirsute, it must be because you like tasting your soup twice! :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Jonzjob (7 May 2016)

At that time I had finished with jankers and had 3 stripes on me arm. I was the only senior NCO in a Mess of 1500 with a beard, and proud of it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

My ex was a nurse in the families centre and because of that I got to know all the MOs. I had ingrowing hair under my chin and had to get no shaving chits from time to time. I asked one of the MOs if I could have one for the last year in the Mob. No was the answer, but I got one for 3 months on a renewable basis. Hence my last year in was hair-suite. 

I ain't shaved since. In a similar vein neither SWMBO or me have used sham-poo for the last 24 years AND I do not have dreadlocks, just clean short hair 8) 8)


----------



## Benchwayze (7 May 2016)

Well I couldn't grow a 'set' if I tried John. 

I did once try in Malta, but after two visits to the Captain's Table, for a decision, he finally said no! And as the NAvy required you to have a full set or nothing, that was it; I shaved regularly every day since; unless I had got blattered the night before, and wasn't too steady handed!


----------



## Jonzjob (7 May 2016)

Now? Malta? Funny that you should mention that?

My first visit to Malta I didn't have a beard and couldn't grow one either. But my excuse was that I was only 10 :? My 'old man' was stationed at Luqua and we lived in Kalkara Creek for most of the 2 1/2 years we were there. 

I did go to both of the 'fishead' schools though, Verdala and Talhandaq (fisheads = members of the navy. Penguins = Fleet Air Arm, "all flap, no fly" :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: )

This time 2 weeks from now we will be there again and I will still have my beard 8) 8) Straight Street is still there and apparently in business, if not so much of it :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Not that a 10 year old was interested in it :? 

I too joined as a boy. A Boy Entrant at St Athans. After 18 months I swore that I would never ever go back and I haven't. It was the crappiest place it's ever been my misfortune to be stationed at!


----------

